# train consist



## rbirckhead (Apr 17, 2015)

When you have locomotive's pulling cars why is the second loco going in reverse?


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Diesel locos can run equally well forwards or backwards. Also, frequently several locos are used together to haul a train. These locos are all controlled from the cab of the leading loco. Leaving the second loco facing the opposite direction eliminates the need to turn a pair of locos around to haul a train in the opposite direction. The engineer simply moves from the one cab to the other cab to move the train in the opposite direction.


----------



## rbirckhead (Apr 17, 2015)

*Train consist*

Thanks for the answer,I always wondered.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I agree with mTRR but there are variations.

I run my FAs at the head of my passenger train back to back as he
said. But I run my GP40s with both facing front. I see them in
various combinations on the CSX mainline.

Don


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

BTW...running nose to tail is called "elephant style"...


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

shaygetz said:


> BTW...running nose to tail is called "elephant style"...


Dare I ask what running tail to tail is called??


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can ask, but we can't say in a family forum.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You can ask, but we can't say in a family forum.


I was afraid of that.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

MtRR75 said:


> Dare I ask what running tail to tail is called??


Train twerking......


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

It's pretty simple, most locos only have a door on the rear for the engineer to travel from one to the other.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

mikek said:


> It's pretty simple, most locos only have a door on the rear for the engineer to travel from one to the other.


That has absolutely nothing to do with it. The engineer isn't travelling between units while in motion.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Maybe other personnel, but not the engineer....


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

I would think in case of an emergency, someone, if not an engineer, would like to be able to easily access the other loco to use it's brakes. If I were the owner, I would want access available. I don't think it's even possible to climb over the front of an F type while it's rolling from the back of another loco.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

I thought Fs had a door in the nose. Not that it matters, I run mine tail to tail because that is the way I always saw them. New stuff not so much.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

F units do have a door in the nose, right in the middle.....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Another reason for running tail to tail is there is no turn-around on a return trip. You can just reposition the locomotive pair to the head of the returning train and control it from the other cab, job done.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Another reason for running tail to tail is there is no turn-around on a return trip. You can just reposition the locomotive pair to the head of the returning train and control it from the other cab, job done.


That is the *primary* reason, and actually I think it was mentioned in the first reply to this thread.

Other than having the cab pointed the right way for a train headed back in the opposite direction later, without turning the locomotive, the facing of trailing units doesn't matter too much at all.

* Additional exception: OK, F-units do have nose doors (but again, crews are not really passing between units while in motion - not necessarily safe), but some early F-units did not have nose MU (multiple unit) air and electrical control connections. So they would *have* to be connected to another engine by the rear. This was kind of railroad specific, and usually they were later upgraded (or just retired in favour of newer power). The builders originally designed them to run as ABBA (or similar) sets, but the railroads quickly figured out it was more flexible to break up those sets and mix and match.


----------

